# World wide customs hydraulics - Phoenix, AZ



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

phx az


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

basic setup


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Aug 10 2008, 07:42 PM~11309510
> *Nice work
> *


X2


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Does bones still have the lac?Thought he sold it to one of the japs........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

VERY NICE..............


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Any more picture of this one???


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11330204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are these the same car?


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11330316
> *are these the same car?
> 
> 
> ...


No these cars are two different cars. the caddy with the patterns was my car from south central car club phoenix and was sold to a majestics car club member. the caddy on street stars pic was a majestics members car, Rudys from majestics. But no they are not the same they are two different cars.


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11330204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sory no more pics. From what I know it was sold to someone in minnesota an the car caught fire and thats the last i heard p.s. I may have some ol pics and will post them a.s.a.p.


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11329994
> *Does bones still have the lac?Thought he sold it to one of the japs........
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he does still have the car.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11330204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Aug 12 2008, 09:39 PM~11330583
> *Sory no more pics. From what I know it was sold to someone in minnesota an the car caught fire and thats the last i heard p.s. I may have some ol pics and will post them a.s.a.p.
> *


thanx!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 12 2008, 10:54 PM~11331040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Did Bugs paint that ranfla?


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:08 AM~11331112
> *Nice! Did Bugs paint that ranfla?
> *


No bugs did not paint this car but king george of ultimate restyling painted it.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Aug 12 2008, 11:15 PM~11331145
> *No bugs did not paint this car but king george of ultimate restyling painted it.
> *


It almost look like same style patterns like the homies Nacho's Cadi that was painted by Bugs.
















































Either way Your ride was beautiful homie. I like the color combos. Too bad it's gone with the fire.


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

Thxs


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11330316
> *are these the same car?
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this one? i remeber seeing a whole build up topic on this car on here before, i think :dunno:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11331183
> *It almost look like same style patterns like the homies Nacho's Cadi that was painted by Bugs.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they do look the same, we've actually talked about that before! :cheesy: As a side note the yellow one was painted before the purple one came out as far as I know! :biggrin: And the car is still around, a member on lil has it and he said the fire was in the trunk and the paint is still ok!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

waz up ray? you guys have some of the best set up out there! will be calling you very soon.
Jorge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y233/PHXRDR/Hydros.jpg[/img]]Mi Sancha

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y233/PHXRDR/Hydros-2.jpg[/img]]MiSancha2


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

tight for worldwide and az good job fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

THIS SPECIAL GALLERY EXHIBITION WILL FEATURE THE WORK OF LOWRIDER ARTISTS MASTER CARTOON, OG ABLE, BUGS (EFRIN) GONZALES, DANNY D., MIKE PIKEL AND CONTEMPORARY PAINTERS MAC, SANDOW BIRK, CHARLES "CHAZ" BOJORQUEZ, BEN BESHAW AND VINCENT VALDEZ ALL CREATING ARTWORKS ON CAR HOODS.
THE EXHIBOTION ALSO INCLUDES ESTEVAN ORIOL'S PHOTOGRAPHS AND MISTER CARTOON'S CUSTOMIZED 1979 MONTE CARLO FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 16 2008, 01:30 PM~11359663
> *THIS SPECIAL GALLERY EXHIBITION WILL FEATURE THE WORK OF LOWRIDER ARTISTS MASTER CARTOON, OG ABLE, BUGS (EFRIN) GONZALES, DANNY D., MIKE PIKEL AND CONTEMPORARY PAINTERS MAC, SANDOW BIRK, CHARLES "CHAZ" BOJORQUEZ, BEN BESHAW AND VINCENT VALDEZ ALL CREATING ARTWORKS ON CAR HOODS.
> THE EXHIBOTION ALSO INCLUDES ESTEVAN ORIOL'S PHOTOGRAPHS AND MISTER CARTOON'S CUSTOMIZED 1979 MONTE CARLO FROM LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB!
> 
> ...


I ran into Bugs yesterday at QT,He's gonna paint my fleetwood after the body work is done.....He mentioned this event in sept.....Im def. gonna be at this.... :thumbsup:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11347175
> *waz up ray? you guys have some of the best set up out there! will be calling you very soon.
> Jorge :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


thxs call me (602)415-6539


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

ray ,how much for a brigde on my 84 caprice 2dr


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Aug 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11459231
> *ray ,how much for a brigde on my 84 caprice 2dr
> *


350$ give me a call 602 415-6539


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11330316
> *are these the same car?
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think so. the yellow cadi was my presidents car from here in KIngman AZ, LOW TIMES CC, we built that one here in the garage. i'm pretty sure this is it bro. it was also at the end of the video i believe hitting sides and shit right.


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 28 2008, 04:56 PM~11464303
> *i don't think so. the yellow cadi was my presidents car from here in KIngman AZ, LOW TIMES CC, we built that one here in the garage. i'm pretty sure this is it bro. it was also at the end of the video i believe hitting sides and shit right.
> *


my bad homie :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Aug 28 2008, 05:22 PM~11464500
> *my bad homie :biggrin:
> *


not a problem bro :biggrin:  

we had that hitting 50 inches single pump too. and about 70 double  :biggrin: 
huge ass gas hops though :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Aug 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11464303
> *i don't think so. the yellow cadi was my presidents car from here in KIngman AZ, LOW TIMES CC, we built that one here in the garage. i'm pretty sure this is it bro. it was also at the end of the video i believe hitting sides and shit right.
> *


YUP I MISS THAT CAR


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

WHAT YOU THINK? YA IT NEEDS STEEL TUBING! GOING TO WAIT TILL TAX TIME LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 9 2008, 06:40 PM~11562013
> *WHAT YOU THINK? YA IT NEEDS STEEL TUBING! GOING TO WAIT TILL TAX TIME LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Call me when your ready homie


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

BUMP IT TO THE TOP..........WHAT'S UP WORLD WIDE


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Sep 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11554486
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP RAY IT'S BEEN A MINUTE...IT'S ME JERRY FROM TRAFFIC DO U REMEMBER U GUY'S DID MY RED BIGBODY THAT GEROGE PAINTED...DO U HAVE ANY PIC'S OF MY SET-UP?...I STILL GOT IT  AND MY SHIT STILL GET'S UP HOMIE


----------



## todamadre78 (Nov 23, 2008)

whats up Ray when you gonna add more pics


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 19 2008, 04:18 PM~12203620
> *WHAT'S UP RAY IT'S BEEN A MINUTE...IT'S ME JERRY FROM TRAFFIC DO U REMEMBER U GUY'S DID MY RED BIGBODY THAT GEROGE PAINTED...DO U HAVE ANY PIC'S OF MY SET-UP?...I STILL GOT IT  AND MY SHIT STILL GET'S UP HOMIE
> *


whats up homie no pic do you have some pic post them good 2 hear from you call me 602 415-6539 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Oct 2 2008, 12:19 AM~11757156
> *Call me when your ready homie
> *


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 21 2008, 11:00 PM~12495479
> *i thought i saw the red big body george painted from globe but it looked darker did somebody do sommthin to it .
> *


WHAT'S UP GEORGE HOW U DOING HOMIE  THIS IS JERRY YEAH I IGOT HIT FROM BEHIND AND MONDO TOUCHED IT UP....I DID'NT NO HOW TO GET A HOLD OF U....U STILL GOT THE SHOP...LET ME NO  GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Dec 23 2008, 12:31 PM~12508110
> *whats up homie no pic do you have some pic post them good 2 hear from you call me 602 415-6539 :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP RAY GOOD TO HEAR FROM U TOO HOMIE  I'LL GIVE U A CALL GOT TO GET MY 90 FLEETWOOD GOING AGAIN...MAYBE U GUY'S CAN HELP ME OUT WITH IT....BUT MY BIGBODY IS STILL GOING STRONG   THE ONLY THING I EVER HAD TO DO WAS JUST GET NEW BATTERIES AFTER 8 YEARS MY SET-UP IS STILL GOING STRONG  YOU GUY'S DID A GOOD JOB


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Dec 23 2008, 12:31 PM~12508110
> *whats up homie no pic do you have some pic post them good 2 hear from you call me 602 415-6539 :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP RAY I JUST TOOK THESE ONES WITH MY PHONE  








































WHAT DO U THINK RAY


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up homie when did i do that back in 2000 or 2001 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Dec 30 2008, 11:46 PM~12566840
> *whats up homie when did i do that back in 2000 or 2001 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2001


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up jerry good to see the car again hope everything going good whats rocky up to these days im still painting and doing patterns everyone thinks i dont paint anymore but im still at it restoring and doing graphics if anyone needs something my shop is on 40th street and university area just did a regal all silver base candy patterns that was painted 10 years ago by another painter come by and check it out ultimate restyling 602-7034717. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jan 4 2009, 02:31 AM~12599945
> *whats up jerry good to see the car again hope everything going good whats rocky up to  these days im still painting and doing patterns everyone thinks i dont paint anymore  but im still at it restoring and doing graphics if anyone needs something my shop is on 40th street and university area just did a regal all silver base candy patterns that was painted 10 years ago by another painter come by and check it out  ultimate restyling 602-7034717. :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT ON GEORGE THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR U GOT YOUR SHOP....YOU NO ME AND ROCKY ALWAY'S GOT SOMETHING 4 YOU TO WORK ON  :biggrin: I JUST GOT A 66 RAG THAT NEEDS BODY WORK AND PAINT YOU THINK WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT...PLUS ROCKY'S CADI NEEDS TO BE TOUCHED UP AGAIN IT SAT OUT IN THE SUN FOR A MINUTE THE GOLD IS ALL FADED


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up jerry for sure we can take alook at it always ready to work with you guys again reply to my new topic on paint and body section under ultimate restyling trying to get my old and new paint work posted hope this year is better :cheesy:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

:cheesy:  THANKS GEORGE IS WAS GONNA TELL YOU TO START YOUR OWN TOPIC IM GLAD U DID


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP TODAY RAY. THE CADI IS READY TO PLAY AGAIN


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jan 20 2009, 05:55 PM~12764023
> *THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP TODAY RAY. THE CADI IS READY TO PLAY AGAIN
> *


Anytime homie give me a call when you need something thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

whats up ray and bone what going on :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

thanks 4 the gears :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 2 2009, 11:47 PM~12890235
> *whats up ray and bone what going on  :cheesy:
> *


not much bro


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 4 2009, 08:29 PM~12909538
> *thanks 4 the gears  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any time bro


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Feb 5 2009, 08:42 PM~12920289
> *:wave:
> *


nice pic of your suburban


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

You guys do some nice work. Keep the pictures going.


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Feb 7 2009, 11:28 PM~12939304
> *You guys do some nice work.  Keep the pictures going.
> *


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Dec 21 2008, 11:00 PM~12495479
> *i thought i saw the red big body george painted from globe but it looked darker did somebody do sommthin to it .
> *


 :loco: :loco: I THOUGHT YOU WERE GEORGE? YOUR TALKING AS A SECOND PERSON KING CARNE. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

i am george a.k.a. the most hated painter :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Jun 8 2009, 12:31 AM~14123614
> *i  am george  a.k.a.  the most hated painter  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: George


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

MY PUMPS THAT RAY @ WORLD WIDE HOOKED UP


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I'LL GET A BETTER PIC RAY, AFTER I GET MY INSERTS DONE IN THE TRUNK AND ALL PUT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

wat are hydraulics? :0


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347821
> *MY PUMPS THAT RAY @ WORLD WIDE HOOKED UP
> 
> 
> ...


no fair! You running that pump off 120v circuit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 2 2009, 11:29 AM~14362777
> *no fair! You running that pump off 120v circuit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMM WAS TRYING TO KEEP THAT SECRET, G14 CLASSIFIED. :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14368803
> *DAMM WAS TRYING TO KEEP THAT SECRET, G14 CLASSIFIED.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats up Ray :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jan 20 2009, 05:55 PM~12764023
> *THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP TODAY RAY. THE CADI IS READY TO PLAY AGAIN
> *


CAN I PLAY 2


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347821
> *MY PUMPS THAT RAY @ WORLD WIDE HOOKED UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

one of your old setups switched around a little and transplanted in my rag economy forced me to do it myself. but kept it alive good things to all lowriders. :cheesy:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kevink623_@Aug 3 2009, 05:51 PM~14664046
> *Whats up Ray  :wave:
> *


 :wave: kevin hows mom and pops doing


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jun 30 2009, 10:36 PM~14347821
> *MY PUMPS THAT RAY @ WORLD WIDE HOOKED UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

waz up RAY!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hola Ray..!!!! *:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP RAY


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

what up fellas that tubing shit is the bombbay  whats up bone wanna see that caddy again someday


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont give a ==== if these cars are old still gonna post em my favorates :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup ray whats good homie


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP RAY GONNA GET STARTED ON MY LINCOLN SOON  :biggrin: U READY HOMIE........


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 27 2009, 08:27 PM~15801485
> *WATS UP RAY GONNA GET STARTED ON MY LINCOLN SOON    :biggrin: U READY HOMIE........
> *


hit me up


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## Passion (Mar 20, 2009)

Got to give it up to Ray from World Wide he definitely brought his A game on the Cadi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up bro whatever happened with those springs :dunno:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 20 2010, 07:18 PM~16356525
> *What up bro whatever happened with those springs :dunno:
> *


call me back 4got # sorry


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I been thinking of making a move to a warmer state - Sick of these -30 below zero temp in Norther WI here...


Wondering if I could become an asset to someones team down that way ?? 


Links to some of the work Ive done, ect :

My paint work:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=413356&hl=
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=463705&hl=



Some fab work :
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10178455



Frame work & my sisters 79 Regal build 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=297015&hl=


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394620


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* :wave: Hello Ray... :biggrin: *


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 27 2010, 10:09 AM~16428027
> * :wave: Hello Ray... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx for the chrome motor Ray,put that bitch in last night and it was all "zeeeip-zeeeip!!".. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT for WWC!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stopping by to say whats up to worldwide, its been a minute


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 6 2010, 06:17 AM~16530222
> *Thanx for the chrome motor Ray,put that bitch in last night and it was all "zeeeip-zeeeip!!".. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT for WWC!
> *


any time homie hit me up when you need something :yessad:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Feb 15 2010, 11:59 AM~16618349
> *TTT
> *


QUE ONDA MI PAISA :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Feb 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16682088
> *QUE ONDA MI PAISA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WATS UP RAY :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@May 30 2010, 12:18 PM~17647293
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 22 2010, 10:03 AM~17854802
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

What's up Ray!!!!!


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Heres some pics Ray


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## BETTERTHANYOU (Jul 10, 2010)

RAY (BIG BOY) AND BONES :h5:













:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18143289
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up rick :wow:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BETTERTHANYOU_@Jul 11 2010, 02:30 PM~18017630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wutz up Ray!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

RAY (BIG BOY) AND BONES :h5:








:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT RAY U GOTTA POST SOME PICS OF ALL THE WORK COMING OUT THE SHOP


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

RAY (BIG BOY) AND BONES :h5:








:thumbsup: 









:boink: 









:worship: 









:nicoderm:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T for WORLD WIDE


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T for WORLD WIDE


----------



## BRYAN94CADI (Aug 21, 2006)

rays latest pait job mine is next ray :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL HARDLINED NO BATTERIES AND JUST 4 SWITCHES


----------



## BRYAN94CADI (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 26 2011, 08:55 PM~19707244
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL HARDLINED NO BATTERIES AND JUST 4 SWITCHES
> *


what up homie i bearly talked to ray he told me to hit em up on his cell at 602-299-3007


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

can you pm prices to reinforce rear arches, differential and do a slip yoke
on a 93 fleetwood.. thanks homies


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

BRINGING IT BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRYAN94CADI_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks to WORLD WIDE welded powerballs to new axel










pops, ray . thanks


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)

mark caddi will be posted soon


----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)

104/7040611123802.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by sikc n twisted_@Apr 12 2011, 08:31 AM~20318574
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sikc n twisted_@Apr 12 2011, 08:31 AM~20318574
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/11[
> [/b][/quote]
> Damn uso just click the image button and copy and paste the address of the pics..... :cheesy:*


----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks ray for the clean ass paint job you did on my caddi


----------



## sikc n twisted (Apr 1, 2011)

:biggrin: see you at the show this week end


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 26 2010, 11:34 AM~18143289
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Apr 16 2011, 01:50 AM~20350825
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I PULLED A 2 PUMP SETUP OUT OF A MALIBU THE 2 PUMPS WERE WORLD WIDE CUSTOMS. THE FRONT PUMP HAS A HIGE BLOCK. :0 


ARE THESE PUMPS STILL BEING MADE?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 11 2011, 12:58 PM~20530232
> *I PULLED A 2 PUMP SETUP OUT OF A MALIBU THE 2 PUMPS WERE WORLD WIDE CUSTOMS. THE FRONT PUMP HAS A HIGE BLOCK. :0
> ARE THESE PUMPS STILL BEING MADE?
> *


I MEANT HUGE BLOCK :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

what kinda pump heads yall use in your pumps I got a pair of your pumps in my shop and the heads look like marz but have no markings to identify them


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)




----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)




----------



## new1 (May 16, 2002)




----------



## el taz (Aug 3, 2011)

worldwidesetup said:


> phx az


 Where are you guys located


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

new1 said:


> View attachment 339035
> View attachment 339036
> View attachment 339037


*NICE..*


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

worldwidesetup said:


> Sory no more pics. From what I know it was sold to someone in minnesota an the car caught fire and thats the last i heard p.s. I may have some ol pics and will post them a.s.a.p.


A guy got it here I just seen it on the streets.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------

